# Fiance Visa Letter Help



## MaltedBarley (Nov 28, 2011)

While we are still waiting to hear more about the new legislation, it is getting to that point where we are going to have to just pay the fee and go for it to make sure my visa can be approved in time for the wedding on September 8th. As such, I have pretty much gathered most of the documents that I need but we have been putting off the letters. I have been searching the web for good examples but have not found much yet. 

I have a couple of questions:

1)Do i include my letter and my fiancee's letter in the packet I send to the UKBA or does she mail her letter separately to them?

2)Does the letter need to be physically signed if it is type-written?

3)Also where can I find a good template/example for these letters?

Cheers in advance.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

> 1)Do i include my letter and my fiancee's letter in the packet I send to the UKBA or does she mail her letter separately to them?


Yes, include with your papers.



> 2)Does the letter need to be physically signed if it is type-written?


And another yes 



> 3)Also where can I find a good template/example for these letters?


I don't know whether a template exists, but it might be better you use your own format because that's more personal. Really, it's just a summing-up of why you want to be together and why you're applying for the visa. Not too lengthy (and no more than 2 sides of A4). What you provide in your application (and documents to support it) is of most importance, so you only need to talk about your relationship. 

What we did was simply describe our relationship (start to current - ie how we met, how we became closer, and what we both hope for). Anything specific relating to (for example) bank accounts or other documentation, we added a short, printed covering note to those specific papers. That way, the covering letter was concise and to the point.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

2farapart said:


> I don't know whether a template exists, but it might be better you use your own format because that's more personal. Really, it's just a summing-up of why you want to be together and why you're applying for the visa. Not too lengthy (and no more than 2 sides of A4). What you provide in your application (and documents to support it) is of most importance, so you only need to talk about your relationship.
> 
> What we did was simply describe our relationship (start to current - ie how we met, how we became closer, and what we both hope for). Anything specific relating to (for example) bank accounts or other documentation, we added a short, printed covering note to those specific papers. That way, the covering letter was concise and to the point.


To add to the above helpful reply, address both letters to Entry Clearance Officer.

Applicant's letter is called a letter of introduction and may start like:
This is a letter of introduction for my fiancé visa application. I met/first got in touch with my fiancée xyz in ... Then describe how you actually met, how often, where, how long, your growing attraction to each other (giving some examples, such as shared interest, career, sense of humour etc), engagement, your intended marriage and your plans for the future: to settle together in UK as a married couple.

Sponsor's letter is called a letter of support and may begin like:
This is a letter of support for my fiancé's settlement visa application. Then continue in much the same vein, looking at the relationship from your viewpoint. 

The letters should broadly agree on facts, intentions and future plans, but don't copy from each other.


----------

